
Ask HN: Which Kubernetes Distribution are you using? - vijaykodam
With the recent CoreOS EOL we are looking for another K8s distribution which has immutable OS. Main reason for immutable OS is that you have a golden image and you can make sure nobody can install software after it is up and running. This saves a lot of time as you are sure all the installations work the same and there are no surprises.<p>Currently there are several options like Fedora CoreOS, FlatCar Linux, Clear Linux OS etc.<p>Would like to know from HN, what is your experience and which K8s distribution are you using in production?
======
mister_hn
None, I am still relying on docker compose.

------
verdverm
GKE, a dozen or so

